# targetted cash tips



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

This idea may or may not work - we shall see with time. I would like to know if anyone else does something like this.

I got a small acrylic tip box, which has a small sign holder and a lock. Rather than just ask for cash Uber driving tips which might be seen as kind of lame, I am targetting the cash tips - via the sign in the holder - toward a fundraising campaign for which there is already a Go Fund Me account. I put on the sign the link to the Go Fund Me campaign plus a link to the website I built for the subject of the Go Fund Me campaign, and made some card-stock strips that have the links for the Go Fund Me and website on them.

Of course this means that any cash tips that get put in the box will have to go in the fundraising account, so it will not be available for me to just spend, but that is okay.

I'll give an update sometime in the future to tell you if the idea is paying off at all for the fundraising campaign.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

So you're donating your tips to charity? Which one?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

If you want to direct people to a web site I suggest using a QR Code. You can generate your own codes from multiple websites. Make on for the Go Fund Me campaign and they point their camera at it and a it will open the site in their browser.

Not all go fund me accounts are charitable donations. They need to be flagged certified charitable campaign to be a tax deduction.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> So you're donating your tips to charity? Which one?


I have a Go Fund Me campaign for something. Go Fund Me accounts can be set up by anyone. Some have them for personal needs, some have them for businesses, some are created by losers looking for a free ride. The crazy thing is that you will see ones for serious tragic stuff like terminal illness and mass destruction getting no donations, then see something like, "I need a new PlayStation" that has thousands of dollars in donations. Any cash tips that get put in the tip box will have to get put in the fund for the specific purpose stated on the box, I won't spend that money on anything else.



FLKeys said:


> If you want to direct people to a web site I suggest using a QR Code. You can generate your own codes from multiple websites. Make on for the Go Fund Me campaign and they point their camera at it and a it will open the site in their browser.
> 
> Not all go fund me accounts are charitable donations. They need to be flagged certified charitable campaign to be a tax deduction.


Thank you for suggesting the QR code! I kind of forgot about those.

Most charities are not designated as not-for-profit organizations, and all basically have to earn their not-for-profit status. Most regular jobs I have had have been not-for-profit agencies, otherwise I would have a lot more money. My plan is to eventually have a particular type of business that will also give considerations to target populations, which ultimately would result in both a for-profit and a not-for-profit working in conjunction from the same location (there are many business organizations that do this, some only as a way to protect revenue, but others out of a genuine investment in the community).


----------

